# Final finished Ackie tank!!!



## emshep85 (Feb 7, 2013)

so its been 3 weekends in the making but its finally done, 6x3x2 and got the glass today, all residents are in and temps are great. Basking site of 47-50C.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks unreal mate can't wait to finish mine for an ackie


----------



## Shaggz (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks awesome, hope they appreciate the effort you have put in for them lol


----------



## emshep85 (Feb 8, 2013)

by the way, for all the DIY'ers out there this is my first real enclosure build and its made from scratch. not too expensive to build if you take into account glass and lighting and substrate etc.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 8, 2013)

That is the biggest enclosure I've ever seen, great work.


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 8, 2013)

did you make that back wall or buy it? that looks awesome

awesome enclosure!


----------



## emshep85 (Feb 9, 2013)

the only thing thats pre fab in the tank is the lighting fixtures, and the backing which is universal rock. reason being i dont have the space to build my own rock wall, to messy without a garage, as it was i had to build the tank in the kitchen lol


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice looking enclosure, you should be proud. I know what it's like not having a garage, but I'm not allowed to use the kitchen!


----------



## emshep85 (Feb 9, 2013)

i had to get it done and almost finished while the mrs was at work, when she got back to see tools and wood and work horses throughout the kitchen wasnt the best response, in fairness did make a big mess


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks really good.


----------



## ackiekid01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks really good mate!!!!!

not to be noob but where do you get the giant branches


----------



## Umbral (Jan 13, 2014)

Trees, they grow on them.


----------

